# anyone going out Feb 28 to March 4



## micbou (Jun 13, 2011)

Hello

Two divers looking to get wet in the Pensacola area for the above dates. We're interested in dives on the Oriskany or other sites.

We prefer boat dives, but we'd appreciate information on shore dives in case we can't find a boat.

thanks
Michelle B


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Contact Mark Saltz on here, I think they're going out to the O this weekend if the seas are right.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Alberta Canada, wow!
Welcome to the area.


----------



## micbou (Jun 13, 2011)

This trip has been in the plans for over a year. We took 4 weeks off to dive in The Bahamas, Key West and Key Largo; and now we're here. It's sure not Key Largo weather, but that's ok. 
If we can get one day on the O, that's all we're hoping for. I'd love to check out other wrecks in the area too, but maybe we'll have to come back when it's not winter. It's still great to get away from our Alberta winter. Home, the daytime high is about -5 F these days. We're about an 8-hour drive north of Calgary or about 10 hours from the US border.


----------



## psalzman (Mar 26, 2008)

You're even further north than Edmonton? Last time I was there it was 40 below. Man - you live in the glaciers.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Happy to join you, if you find a charter boat going out.

Bryan


----------

